# Hi everyone!!



## JoyJoy (Jun 17, 2004)

Hi everyone at Cat forum..

I do not have any cats but I really love them..  
I have actually been visting this forum almost everyday before I registered and I really enjoy reading all the cat stories and all..finally I have the chance to interact with everyone here in this forum and I am really proud to be here  

Cheers~~


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! So are you planning on getting a kitty soon :?:


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 17, 2004)

Thanks kitkat.. well i dont intend to have a kitty anytime soon..cause i m still studying..but i do hope to have 1 in the future


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Greetings and welcome to the forum! This is a wonderful place to learn about kitties, so I am sure you will be prepared when you actually get to bring a kitty into your home.

Peace,
Mike


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Hey and welcome to the forum! Very wise of you to not have kittens while you still are studying. It's a big responsibility and they do cost money too, especially if the thing you don't want to happen happens. That they get sick. 

With or without cats, you are most welcome!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## Artful Badger (Jun 10, 2004)

Welcome JoyJoy!

When you do get cats you'll probably have to change your nickname to JoyJoyJoyJoyJoyJoyJoyJoy...  :mrgreen: ...well it's endless really! They are wonderful creatures. I put off getting any pets for several years once I was an adult because I never wanted to have to face putting any up for adoption for any reason. I think it was the right choice. They make renting and moving more difficult.

~Heather


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome! Hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 17, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome..I'll certainly learn lots of kitty stuffs here


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, JoyJoy.


----------



## CatAholic (May 19, 2004)

Greetings JoyJoy, I love the name!  Welcome to a wonderful passtime on your computer amongst Kitty Friends, here at the forum. One day after you're through with your studies we look forward to sharing in your new experiences with a JoyJoy furbaby!


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 17, 2004)




----------

